# NY state tax on non diet soda?!?!?!?



## ErikJ (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local...vernor_paterson_proposes_obesity_tax_a-1.html

I love to drink mountain dew. and I'm not over weight. but it looks like I might have to pay more for it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 17, 2008)

Non diet soda causes: a slight overweight problem if you're really unlucky
Diet soda causes: Cancer and a bad aftertaste

non diet soda is a bit more expensive then diet

difficult choice


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 17, 2008)

you should import your soda from New Jersey or Pennsylvania. would that be smuggling?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 18, 2008)

There might as well be a tax on almost all edible things because too much of anything causes people to become overweight.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you, big brother, for keeping me safe. Ugh. It's not going to stop there either, Erik. NYC banned trans-fats in restaurants not long ago. Get ready for your government sponsored dinner. Yuck.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank god for the government doing this. I just don't know what I would do without the government to make soda cost extra money to keep me healthy. Thanks regulation. Thanks so much. 

P.S. Under these new plans, each download from the internet (like iTunes) will cost 4% extra in state taxes


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 18, 2008)

Coke is the only soda I drink. And I live in New York. Crap... 

Oh and I don't use ITunes to download music.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 18, 2008)

If it's an "obesity tax", they should weigh people and tax them by how much they weigh.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2008)

gov. paterson is, dare i say, "blind" to the real problems in his state.

yes, i went there.  but if you're going to start taxing non-diet sodas you deserve all the pain in the world.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2008)

Kian said:


> Thank you, big brother, for keeping me safe. Ugh. It's not going to stop there either, Erik. NYC banned trans-fats in restaurants not long ago. Get ready for your government sponsored dinner. Yuck.



Don't some foods naturally contain trans fats?



ExoCorsair said:


> If it's an "obesity tax", they should weigh people and tax them by how much they weigh.



good idea. scales at checkout counters are nothing new, and now they can use electronic impedence to measure your body fat percentage in a matter of seconds. Perhaps charge 1% tax for each percent body fat you are over 20%?(8-20 is considered healthy)


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 20, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> There might as well be a tax on almost all edible things because too much of anything causes people to become overweight.



Tax the crap out of everything except bread and water


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> If it's an "obesity tax", they should weigh people and tax them by how much they weigh.



but then they would have a massive poverty issue


----------



## MistArts (Dec 20, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > If it's an "obesity tax", they should weigh people and tax them by how much they weigh.
> ...



Encourages people to eat less fast foods/junk foods and exercise more.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Or take that out of your biweekly paychecks. Imagine scanning your check and seeing "Fat tax" as one of the deductions.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2008)

...Anyone on this forum say 'pop' instead of 'soda'? (no pun intended)

*grabs handful of popcorn, drinks orange fanta, is skinny*


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2008)

vault, trans-fats can occur in animals in trace quantities but their effects are negligible because of how scarce they are.

Here is a link to an article about the transfat ban in NYC. It was passed in 2006 and went into effect this July.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16051436/


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but diet soda simply does not taste as sweet as normal soda. In fact, to me diet soda always tastes watered down. So there's no way I'm going to start drinking diet soda unless the normal one costs WAY more.

But then again, I'm not obese. Not even close. I think everything about choosing what you eat should be a matter of personal choice; laws should not put me on a diet. If I'm a normal weight, whatever I eat normally is not going to suddenly make me obese overnight.


----------

